# Scamp - pre haircut !



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Here are a few shots of my gorgeous shaggy Scamp,  I did trim round his eyes a little a couple of weeks ago so he could see where he's going ! Tomorrow he's off to the groomer, he had a trim and tidy up just before Xmas, but not a proper cut since October !























































Will update tomorrow !!


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Great photos and I love the first one as it looks as though he's smiling for you. You'll have to post some after pics tomorrow. My Bertie's off for his groom on Friday, I'll have to try and remember to take some before and after shots.

Clare and Bertie


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Frances .. thank you so much ... he is gorgeous .. looks just like Oakley with a white tux   

I love his coat, what wonderful soft curls on his head and tux ... dont let them cut too much


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Scamp is back home all clean and lovely ! Can't take pics yet as son has gone out with my camera 
He smells of Duke - a dog spray - lol - a bit like aftershave


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah I love Scamp xxx


----------

